# Finished my DC system



## KI5AAI (Nov 4, 2021)

This is not as fancy as some but it is working very well for my needs. Shop Fox 1.5HP DC. I have it connected to my router (4 inch and 2 inch hoses) and then to the bandsaw. I built a cabinet for my old Jet table saw and it is sealed pretty good. I have a 4 inch port on it. It is the only one I have to connect because I don't want the hose lying on the floor all day long.

I worked this weekend making an outfeed table for my tablesaw and a new extension wing with storage underneath.

I had almost no dust on the floor at the end of the weekend.

I have a Wen 3410 Air FIltration System on the ceiling to filter the air.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Looks like a nice garage shop, good work with the DC.

Is that a 10-326 bandsaw? I have one and love it


----------



## KI5AAI (Nov 4, 2021)

sanchez said:


> Looks like a nice garage shop, good work with the DC.
> 
> Is that a 10-326 bandsaw? I have one and love it


Thanks. It is a 10-325.


----------

